# Ati hd 2600 xt

## Maximum

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Konfiguration des XOrg für die ATI HD 2600 XT.

Ich verwende die closed source ati-driver. (emerge ati-drivers)

Folgender Fehler tritt auf:

```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

   Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option        "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 65.0

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 75.0

   Option       "VendorName" "Dell"

   Option       "ModelName" "E207WFP"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "VendorName" "NEC"

   Option       "ModelName" "MultiSync LCD 1760NX"

        Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

# ATI Radeon 2600 XT: Monitor 1

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

#   Driver      "ati"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

# ATI Radeon 2600 XT: Monitor 2

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

#   Driver      "ati"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[1]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux xxx 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun Feb 17 12:41:16 GMT 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 17 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 17 23:03:37 2008

(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29c0 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29c1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 8086,10c0 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:2: chip 8086,2939 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 1028,020d rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 92 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2916 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2920 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2926 card 1028,020d rev 02 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,9588 card 1028,2542 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,aa08 card 1028,aa08 rev 00 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1043,100f rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdc00000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x9588) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xfdde0000/16, I/O @ 0xce00/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffc0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdff4000 - 0xfdff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ed0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f91f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffc0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdff4000 - 0xfdff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ed0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f91f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfddfc000 - 0xfddfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffc0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdff4000 - 0xfdff7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffe3ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfdde0000 - 0xfddeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ed0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ee03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f107 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x0000051f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f400 - 0x0000f40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f500 - 0x0000f503 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f607 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f703 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f800 - 0x0000f807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f900 - 0x0000f91f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ce00 - 0x0000ceff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:56

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Danke.

----------

## schachti

Du benutzt die ati-drivers-8.40.4, die schon über ein halbes Jahr alt sind und laut http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4.html Deinen relativ neuen Grafikchip nicht unterstützen. Probier doch mal die aktuellste Version in portage (ati-drivers-8.455.2).

----------

## Maximum

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du benutzt die ati-drivers-8.40.4, die schon über ein halbes Jahr alt sind und laut http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4.html Deinen relativ neuen Grafikchip nicht unterstützen. Probier doch mal die aktuellste Version in portage (ati-drivers-8.455.2).

 

Jetzt funktioniert es.

Danke für deinen Tipp.

----------

